# Possible Water-Meth issues with throttle body.



## WolfsBrain (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello. I recently replaced the throttle body in my 2001 Jetta Wolfsburg 1.8T. Now, about three months later, I am getting some of the same erratic idle issues that I was having before replacement. Anyone else having seen or experienced this? Currently I am only getting erratic idle problems in the morning on initial warm-up. I usually could let warm up for a good minute and drive off. Now I have to wait for full operating temperature. My water meth set-up only squirts at 12psi of boost or higher. Thanks.


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

Where's your nozzle mounted? What size pump and nozzle? Some people claim to have issues with water seeping into the TB; I've been running my kit with anywhere from 30% meth to 100% water for 9 months now with no problems, so it depends on a few different factors, but it's a possibility


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

where is your nozzle placed? It is recommended to use our throttle flange to avoid any throttle body failure. Places the nozzle after the throttle


----------



## Richard James (Sep 10, 2006)

If you are only running one jet then isn't the TB spacer to close for proper atomization?


----------

